# what eat white trout?



## backlashnpcola (Jan 19, 2009)

Ive long been catching white trout as Im sure many of you have but never really enjoyed eating them .(fried )the flesh is just too soft for my Taste. and cleaning them is worst than sheepsheads well almost (the slime) Im just curious as to how some of you prepare your white trout that is if you do at all. Dont get me wrong Ienjoy eating all kinds of fishand white trout are fun to catch I just wish I could enjoy the fruit of the harvest.

Bill


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

kings lovem reds love em and ive heard monster endangered red snapper love them


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have caught them aroundDauphin Islandbefore but never over near Destin. They don't seem to be over that way as much.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

The ones longer than about 12" I filet off the backbone, flip it over and cut the meat from the skin.

The smaller ones I cook whole (with the fins intact).

Just use a water hose to scale them ;-)










Cut the head off, but leave the fins intact...










Pull the guts out...










Split the fish open (from top to bottom)










Trim the backbone out...










Cut the backbone away...










Remove the rest of the guts with the backbone...










Rinse and drain filets...










Bread and freeze (using wax paper to seperate layers).










The next day break the filets off the cookie sheet and place in a gallon Ziplock Bag. No need to thaw them out, just drop in hot oil and fry them 'hard'. 

Everything is edible except the dorsal fin and the base of the fins (the fin edges are 'crispy').

Hope this helps!


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

back in tha day when I went Whitetrout fishing, They were pretty big. We caught them in escambia bay along with big croaker. No more! Its no more big anything. Somehow there must be big ones somewhere because thier reproducing but I cant find them.:doh


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

The key is to let them sit in the cooler iced down overnight (this firms them up and they filet great)and lay them straight when you ice them. I use an electric knife and as you filet them drop them in ice water 50/50. pullthem from the ice water and bag them or cook em. I do not rinse them until i get ready to cook them. The warm tap water will mess them up. Zatarans with a little extra corn meal, [email protected] 325, flip twice. I grew up eating these fishand my dad would always let them stay in the cooler over night.


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, like King Crab, I also remember "back in the day" catching BIG white trout and bull croaker in P'cola Bay. We're talking back in theearly '70's here. My dad would take me to the old fishing bridge (3 Mile Bridge)and we would set up camp for the night. Down near the end, we would catch trout in the 4# to 5# range, bull croakers nearly the same size, and redfish. As for eating the white trout, we would pretty do the same as the other posts here. Scale 'em, filet 'em, bread 'em, and fry 'em. They were very good as long as you prepared them fresh.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Still good bait


----------



## stickmyshare (Jun 11, 2008)

back in the 70's we would come from FWB and fish around the I-10 bridge across the escambia bay(when the white trout were in). we would load up on white trout, and we always had monster specs eat some of our white trout. you never actually hooked the spec because the white trout had the grub.

on the way home, we would sell them for cheap to pay for gas and lunch.


----------



## wajdi (Jan 26, 2009)

Fillet, leave skin on. Broil until flesh is white. Scrape from skin. Mix with enough mayo to make a paste. Spice to taste with Zatarain's. Make sandwiches, tacos or burritos. Enjoy.


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

> *wajdi (2/12/2009)*Fillet, leave skin on. Broil until flesh is white. Scrape from skin. Mix with enough mayo to make a paste. Spice to taste with Zatarain's. Make sandwiches, tacos or burritos. Enjoy.


:bowdown


----------



## backlashnpcola (Jan 19, 2009)

thanks for all the input frythem cold or bait them up got it!!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

They smoke up really good too. I split/butterfly mine just like Pier#r does for his frying. Marinate in brine. Sprinkle the meat side with rough ground pepper or Tony's then smoke them like a mullet. I actually think they are better than smoked mullet. Just don't leave them on the smoker as long or they will dry out.


----------



## baitboy (Jan 28, 2009)

well i like them fried. real good fish to eat deep fry em cut you a lemon put a little lemon juice on it and eat away 

:usaflag


----------

